# Potential New Striper Regs



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I just saw this posted on facebook, I would love for it to stick and have all other states follow suit. Only other thing that needs to change are the pathetic summer regs that prevent fish from ever even being bale to leave the bya to migrate/spawn before being killed. 1 fish/per person sounds good to me far as that goes.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Way better than another moratorium. Everybody complains about having a lousy season but they still seem to keep all of the breeders.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Take a picture and let the Big ones go. Or sell a tag to keep one over the size and only one tag a year


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Jollymon said:


> Take a picture and let the Big ones go. Or sell a tag to keep one over the size and only one tag a year


problem I see with tags is that they are too hard to enforce. Maybe 1% of people are stopped and checked? It all falls on the honor system. Someone will keep that one big fish and have a tag on stand-by in the event they get stopped and can put it on real quick.

them VA boat boys dragging eels slayyyyyy all the big girls every December, some of them look like/my guess a combo of stuffed bellies and prespawn filling with eggs.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> problem I see with tags is that they are too hard to enforce. Maybe 1% of people are stopped and checked? It all falls on the honor system. Someone will keep that one big fish and have a tag on stand-by in the event they get stopped and can put it on real quick.


That will happen because there are so many Without Honor ! , Maybe make it that the tag has to be attached to the fish before transport , if your stopped and it's in your pocket and not on the fish well "To Bad " , I lived in Alaska for a few years and if your stopped and your tag wasn't on that animal or you were over limit or under size on fish you would receive a huge fine and a lot of times they take "Everything used in taking that animal or fish ,Truck,boat,guns, pretty much everything but what your wearing , They Auction it off and the money goes to There Fish and Wildlife . Got a nice 2 year old Ford F250 at there Auction for 4K,


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Tragedy of the Commons in action--a shared resource almost always gets wrecked because you're wondering if the other guy will take more than you, so you never take less. I've been around long enough to see the striped bass population decimated, then recover due a nationwide three-year moratorium, then go back in the toilet again. A moratorium on both menhaden and striped bass would produce a fishery like nothing you've ever seen after just a couple of years.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

sand flea said:


> Tragedy of the Commons in action--a shared resource almost always gets wrecked because you're wondering if the other guy will take more than you, so you never take less. I've been around long enough to see the striped bass population decimated, then recover due a nationwide three-year moratorium, then go back in the toilet again. A moratorium on both menhaden and striped bass would produce a fishery like nothing you've ever seen after just a couple of years.


Sometimes hard choices have to be made , If real data says a moratorium would produce those results I'm in , It worked out for the Canadian Goose on MD's Eastern Shore a few years back 
When they cut it to one bird , it did impact some but over time it worked out .


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Jollymon said:


> That will happen because there are so many Without Honor ! , Maybe make it that the tag has to be attached to the fish before transport , if your stopped and it's in your pocket and not on the fish well "To Bad " , I lived in Alaska for a few years andj if your stopped and your tag wasn't on that animal or you were over limit or under size on fish you would receive a huge fine and a lot of times they take "Everything used in taking that animal or fish ,Truck,boat,guns, pretty much everything but what your wearing , They Auction it off and the money goes to There Fish and Wildlife . Got a nice 2 year old Ford F250 at there Auction for 4K,


Now there is an idea with merit, Make the fines big enough to serve as a deterent and the abuse will be curbed or stopped. Imagine, loosing a boat and all the gear on board for an undersize or over slot fish.


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

Agree with limits.ALL breeding fish should be released.Everyone has a phone/camera nowadays.Get your trophy picture and release.Plus the bigger bass taste worse the bigger they are.A tag system would be a good idea for the fish that end up gut hooked and will die.BUT of course some will "cheat" the system


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

The issue is not in va on regs but only on the menhaden boats here.the boats push the bait further away from va which take the fish with them .the reg problems are north of va.. you control them and more striper will appear here. We have more of a trout issue in va then stripers. I catch more stripers here in the past four years then any other fish. 20 to 1 all year around inshore .even more In the winter. I'm not saying the stripers rebounded like they were 10 -15 years ago .but I see more of them then red drum or trout lately.. I would like to see these regs put in effect if surrounding states did as well. 20-28 inch taste way better anyways.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Spring regs means nothing in va to me .the.big ones are usually gone or ocean side by then .


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken they can take your belonging, boat,truck,etc on striper. It's a federal protected fish ..


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree with Kracka. All states should adopt these regs. I rather have regs also than a moratorium . I fish A.I. VA often.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

IPNURWATER said:


> The issue is not in va on regs but only on the menhaden boats here.the boats push the bait further away from va which take the fish with them .the reg problems are north of va.. you control them and more striper will appear here. We have more of a trout issue in va then stripers. I catch more stripers here in the past four years then any other fish. 20 to 1 all year around inshore .even more In the winter. I'm not saying the stripers rebounded like they were 10 -15 years ago .but I see more of them then red drum or trout lately.. I would like to see these regs put in effect if surrounding states did as well. 20-28 inch taste way better anyways.


In the past 4 years, that was the 2011 class of stripers that was supposed to save the biomass but they got hit so damned hard in the bay they never made it big enough to start migrating and spawning. Look at bay catch numbers over the last few years, they dramatically increased when that 2011 class hit the summer bay keeper size.

I don't think bunker boats have anything to do with the fish taking an off shore route, each year in NJ they've been progressively moving further offshore and they just continue to push even further off as they move south. Many factors play into this I think, the biggest being beach replenishment. Bass haven't shown up in fall off DE and AI for years and there's no bunker boats up there to push them offshore.

Bass seem to be much more catchable in size and numbers in the spring than fall the last few years. (shore based)

My opinion, the bay needs to be a 1 fish p/p limit in the summer months. That will greatly reduce the recs and charters fro mgoing out and constantly hammering the fish. Paying for a charter to keep a single 20" fish that will produce 3lb of meat won't be nearly as appealing to people nor will it be as appealing to private boat owners, cost vs reward wouldn't be nearly as high. Maybe even bump that single bass to a 24" limit, that then would be getting close to when they start mirgrating and spawning and give them a better chance to reproduce.


----------

